# Need some fashion advice? Watch this video...



## spectrolite (Jan 10, 2007)

OMG funny stuff!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Ostrich feathers anyone?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W5cS07X06VY


----------



## Hawkeye (Jan 10, 2007)

oh dear god. 
what were the people in the 80's THINKING?


----------



## kaliraksha (Jan 10, 2007)

Haha this is awesome... I absolutely love this video now. "In shopping you will find that your eye is drawn to what you like" hum.......... I didn't know! Thank you Brenda Dickson!


----------



## kaliraksha (Jan 10, 2007)

It ended right at the makeup part I was just getting interested =(


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_It ended right at the makeup part I was just getting interested =(_

 
If you look at the panel on the right you can click on *Part 2* where Brenda teaches you how to apply makeup and tells you what to eat!


----------



## giz2000 (Jan 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *youbeabitch* 

 
_oh dear god. 
what were the people in the 80's THINKING?_

 
I was there...you have NO idea...lacquered furniture and colored acid washed jeans, anyone??
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Everyone dressed like they were extras on "Dallas."  All that beading and metallic crap....ewww!!


----------



## medusalox (Jan 10, 2007)

OH MAN. That's just priceless! What was that video made for?! It reminded me a bit of those videos they show in health class in HS...


----------



## LineausBH58 (Jan 10, 2007)

haa haa... "Leather is Always great"   "Snake and jeans are a great look"
 "The puff sleeves really make this dress"  are my fav. lines... lol


----------



## Katura (Jan 11, 2007)

AGH!  That poooof and headband are crazy!

"I used orange lipstick!"


yuckkkkerooo


----------



## jenii (Jan 11, 2007)

"In shopping, you'll find that your eye will be drawn to the things that you like."

WTF else would your eye be drawn to??


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 11, 2007)

I think Brenda liked Brenda a bit too much.  "The neckline makes this dress.  It looks good on me"

"I use pink and orange blush, but you can use tan or burgundy or.."  Or whatever colour she says.  Oh Brenda, can I?

"These are the kind of shoes you can wear anywhere."   and later: "here are those classic shoes"  
Those are white pumps.  Not so much with the classic. 

Mmmmmmm "oily base makeup" .  Ohhhh, I want some. 

We don't conceal under the eyes in the eighties, apparently we "highlight".

"This look is much softer...I back-combed my hair for fullness".  
Back-comb for fullness and softer are pretty much mutually exclusive.  

You see this is why I gag at 80s trends like leggings coming back!  

Ok....I am off to watch part II.  Just remember: 

"These....are bugle beads"


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LineausBH58* 

 
_haa haa... "Leather is Always great" ..._

 
Yeah! She even says it is great for shopping.  I am going to throw on some snake boots, jeans and leather and head to Safeway.  God, I will look HOT in the produce aisle!

I am going to straddle some lettuce and dance around like I'm in a Whitesnake video!!


----------



## Katura (Jan 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Yeah! God, I will look HOT in the produce aisle!_

 
oh my god...I'm rolling on the floor!

and when she practically yells "WELL HELLO"  a couple times in the begining, it sooo ridiculous!


----------



## ms.marymac (Jan 11, 2007)

Holy shoulder pads, Batman!  What about that black dress with all the bells & whistles?  "This is a simple dress."


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 11, 2007)

Wow.  Part II.  Equally bad.  Man, people got some crap advice on diet and exercise back then.  

"Women shouldn't have any milk products, they cause cellulite"

That protein shake was predominately carbs and sugar!  But it holds her over, even if she runs a _whole_ mile. 

"I know it seems strict, so try to eat this way 3 days a week."  Oh man, if women followed that advice, they must have been so frusterated at the lack of results! 

What was the "fruit is pre-digested" thing?  Cuz in my book, pre-digested fruit is called vomit.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I like the comment about being too busy to go to the gym, so she works out at home.  Riddle me this...for someone who has "no time" doesn't she look like she took 30 min to get into the makeup, leotard, tights, leg warmers, poofy doo, and headband?

Blllllaa! What bad advice.  

The saddest thing of all was poor Snowy the cat and Charles the dog.  I think I actually saw Charles the dog mouthe the words, "Please help me"


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katura* 

 
_.....and when she practically yells "WELL HELLO"  a couple times in the begining, it sooo ridiculous!_

 
Yeah, not so hot with the hosting.  She seemed like she forgot where she was a couple of times, but she was the exec producer, writer, director and star. 

Oh, and thanks for the pic, Katura.  I should make that my avatar!!

I know I am cracking wise and busting on this video, but I will totally admit to having my eighties skeletons too.  I was a pre-teen/teenager in the mid to late eighties, so I had my share of "eighties scaries".   Nothing says akward and fashion mistake like eighties and teenager!


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Jan 11, 2007)

HOW MANY FRICKIN RED BOOTS CAN YOU HAVE


----------



## kaliraksha (Jan 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilovexnerdsx* 

 
_HOW MANY FRICKIN RED BOOTS CAN YOU HAVE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I noticed that! Some were kind of cute...


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_....Some were kind of cute..._

 
I thought so too.  

Oooohh wow.  I felt kind of dirty and ashamed as I just typed that.


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Jan 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_I thought so too.  

Oooohh wow.  I felt kind of dirty and ashamed as I just typed that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
no its cool! i thought her green dress near the beginning was hot. i'd rock it


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilovexnerdsx* 

 
_no its cool! i thought her green dress near the beginning was hot. i'd rock it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Oh is that the one with the "bugle beads"?? Cos I kinda thought that ummm I'd totally rock it too lol...!! You gotta admit out of all the dresses it was the best one. Did you notice the slit?? 

She might dish out highly dubious advice and not have the best taste in fashion but damn she sure had a great body. Her boobs were fantastic..! And also.. I wish I had all those boots she had in that closet hehe...


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jan 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_
What was the "fruit is pre-digested" thing?  Cuz in my book, pre-digested fruit is called vomit.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_

 

haha Technically I think pre-digested... comes from the OTHER end of the body.//lol ewwwww


----------



## csuthetaphi (Jan 14, 2007)

Don't forget everyone..."sugar causes wrinkles", and sprouts are good for you because "they are still growing"






I love how she demonstrates putting on her makeup from a "clean face" and already has thick back eyeliner and heavilly contoured eyes. I cracked up when she said she had 2 shades of "rouge": pink and orange. Then she adds, there are many other colors of rouge, like burgundy or *pauses to think of another color*... very dark orange. Very dark orange huh?


----------



## csuthetaphi (Jan 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_
The saddest thing of all was poor Snowy the cat and Charles the dog.  I think I actually saw Charles the dog mouthe the words, "Please help me"_

 






 Bahahaha!! I was laughing so loud, my husband came in to see what I was laughing at! MAC_Whore, you are hilareous!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_haha Technically I think pre-digested... comes from the OTHER end of the body.//lol ewwwww_

 
Good point, but I still don't want it in my smoothie!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I guess the vomit would be partially digested fruit. My bad!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jan 14, 2007)

.. the pink dress.. and the shoes.. TOE -OVERHANG!(aka TOVERHANG)  her shoes are too small... ugh! peeve!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jan 14, 2007)

haha I like all her pauses 

she likes the treadmill you guys.. its her favorite, but .. darnit.. its at the gym.. not at home.. DAMN!


"meet my cat snow.. Im starving"

lol this is great!


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Jan 14, 2007)

"so lets _take_ a look.................at the finished product. WELL HELLO!"

and lol yeah the green dress with the bugle beads and the "noticeable" slit. 

has anyone noticed in her living room she has like a 7 foot picture of herself?

she just sounds so damn bored half the time :|


----------



## csuthetaphi (Jan 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilovexnerdsx* 

 
_"so lets take a look.................at the finished product. WELL HELLO!"

and lol yeah the green dress with the bugle beads and the "noticeable" slit. 

has anyone noticed in her living room she has like a 7 foot picture of herself?_

 
I totally saw that huge portrait!!! I think someone takes herself a wee bit too seriously!


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Jan 14, 2007)

"mmm! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this carrot couldn't be more delicious!"


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilovexnerdsx* 

 
_"mmm! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this carrot couldn't be more delicious!"_

 
Oh Brenda, I will tell you what to do with your damn carrot! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You know Snowy the cat and Charlie the dog want to bludgeon her with that carrot! Then if the police came looking for them, they could hide in her ginormous back-combed hair!

I am going to commission a big portrait, no even better...a wall mural of myself in the bedroom.  Gee, I hope my husband likes it.

He would be like, "I love you and all, baby, but what the hell is that for!?!"


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Jan 14, 2007)

"Notice the slit?"  THANK GOD - she pointed that out I would have missed it...  lol   That was so funny!!!



I think she is in LOVE with her self -

Did you watch part 2..  "Meet my cat Snow ... i'm starving"...LMAO )


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Sep 14, 2007)

hahah I found a Parody of this!! its funny as hell but not really work safe!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dO65O...elated&search=


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Sep 14, 2007)

omgwtf were people thinking?!


----------



## frocher (Sep 14, 2007)

She's so bizarre, like an 80's Cruella Deville. Why do people get those big ass portraits?


----------



## ms.marymac (Sep 14, 2007)

Looks like Brenda spent some time in the slammer! I wonder if she said, "Welll heeelloo! Welcome to my cell!"   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QvLheSKNYjM


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 14, 2007)

I thought her body, hair, and some of her earrings were gorgeous.  Her makeup wasn't bad either.  The hair was just teased too much, but she did have a good amount of hair and it was a pretty color.

Those clothes were highly expensive -back in the day. I didn't know anyone who could pull out a freaking diamond necklace, large crystal earrings, or a gold gown.  

I didn't like her as an actress.  She was a snob and even in this video an air of snob comes across to me.

If sugar caused wrinkles, I would look like a prune in my teens.    Maybe it causes cellulite.  Geesh!  

That was funny - "Notice the slit".  I was saying to myself, "If it were any higher, I would see another ****".  Lady!  The slit is very noticeable.  

I absolutely hated that thing tied around her head.  It served no purpose.  Put your hair in a pony tail and look like you are really working out.  At first, I thought the dog was stuffed.  It didn't move.  My dogs would be all over me.  Did they give that dog a Valium?  What dog doesn't want to go for a walk?  Mine want to take me for a walk.

There is no way that drink would hold me for hours.  It would hold me for about an hour in the a.m.   All that sugar would send my glucose straight up and then straight down.  I would spin, crash, and burn.   I just can't get into celery with low-fat dressing.  Where is the protein?  I need something to hold me up.  All those salads with that blah cereal, would send me to the toilet.  I would have to take Gas X 24/7.  Bloated tummy doesn't make me look hot.


----------



## frocher (Sep 15, 2007)

The black lace dress with the elastic waist band and the puff sleeves topped off with the Alexis Carrington hat... priceless.  She described it as "simple".  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Btw, am I the only one who thinks she looks deranged when she laughs?


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 15, 2007)

I forgot about that "simple" black lace dress number.  There wasn't anything simple about that look.  It looked like a mourning out fit from another era to me.  

That hat that she found that went with another outfit looked like it went with King Tut's tomb.  You would have had to put a gun to my head to wear those hats that she is wearing back in the day.

Maybe, she was drunk in that video.  That's so funny about her laugh.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 15, 2007)

Thank you soooo much for the link to the parody!  OMG.

For the Love of God, PLEASE, PLEASE watch the Parody of part 2.  DH and I both were laughing so hard that we were crying.  We were physically unable to stop laughing and crying.    

You definitely have to watch the orignal Brenda Dickson Part 2 to fully appreciate the parody. 

 Welcome to my Home-Part  (Original)

 Welcome to my Home-Part  (Parody)

Parody = Not work safe!


----------

